# The "spot" was hott---and i was alone????



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Myself, ezbite and John were inspired by meatwagon and donkey these last few days and decided to go on an adventure of our own. 

The wind was howling 25 knots but we preceded against donkey's advice to stay dockside. We cracked the ancient chinese code and opened the flood gates on donkey's spot and was greeted with great marks, clean water, and best of all hungry fish!!

We barely got our 3rd line in the water and the left inside board made a run for cleveland. John connected on his pink and white swirl harness early and it was onnnn.

We decided to mix it up today with cranks and spinners to give the fish a new look and veer off from the "way of the worm". I through out my favorite deep crankbaits ever and they did me proud, like always. The cranks definitly outfished the worms today, and ezbite even made Bob-Why proud with his crankbait pulling a fish.

I wore down the lips on my taildancers but hey, when they are pulling fish like that, who cares 

It was real hard to get pictures today so we were only able to snap a few before the wind picked up even worse. It was a nasty day out there, but the fish surely didnt care.

Another great day on the lake with a great group of guys, i am just glad that we were able to crack the code again today. 

alll fish were either caught up high (first 5ft of the water) or buried in the mud (taildancer 11's down super deep), nothing in the mid range depths.

On a great note, there wasnt a boat in sight all day---i thought for sure SOMEONE would come out to play with us???


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

george looks like u had a nice day will be headed out of geneva this sunday to try and get somethin goin think workdog is headin out as well


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice Catch. You're definetly becoming the Crazy Man on the Lake!


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

George you guys are Nuts.You need to feed them Boyze.It looks like EZbite is taking a bite out of all of your fish.I am not sure but it looks like you are in the OTHER SPOT.
I wanted to come out and play but I was skeert.


----------



## meatwagon (Aug 13, 2007)

Way to go George!I will use a Taildancer over a Reefrunner any day.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Good job on the eyes! I know I made a good choice not to go if Donkey was scared I know what you mean about being alone. I was very surprised last week when I did get out and did not see another boat in site all morning. Definitely a better lake that day also.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

nice job u guys, looking forward to getting out soon.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

donkey said:


> George you guys are Nuts.You need to feed them Boyze.It looks like EZbite is taking a bite out of all of your fish.



you know what they say...if it smells like a fish, eat all you wish.lol.

thanks george for the fine day, once again. i told you that bass bait aint worth a crap unless theres 4 footers.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

ezbite said:


> you know what they say...if it smells like a fish, eat all you wish.lol.
> 
> thanks george for the fine day, once again. i told you that bass bait aint worth a crap unless theres 4 footers.


One of my Walleye magazines were saying that Bass cranks are not for walleyes. It's all about the subtle sound of the rattles inside that lures. I stand behind my Rapala Husky Jerks.

Congrats on the catch guys!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

donkey, we veered off course a little on accident and wandered. I think you virgil,hippy, lightman and meatwagon took all my local fish from my hole.

We tried to get back on course but the 25 knot winds made it hard. Also, like i said yesterday, everytime we thought we would change our gameplan and get out of the wind, we pulled another fish or two so we kept on turning and turning.

Meatwagon, im with you--i caught a handfull of fish on the reefrunners last year and they do work, but its something about a Rapala Taildancer 11 that just seems to produce. In my book, any deep crankbait that dives 34ft on braid is fine by me.

Guess ill be making a drive today to the store to get more 

**On a side note, we are not "crazy" or "sick" as you say, we are just greedy and confused and do not know any better, i still have the "Show me's" and waiting for donkey to teach me the way.......


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice catch guy's


----------



## chartermax (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice fish George???


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

No matter what het says about you george your my hero and on a crappy day also. I thought i was the only crazy one that fished days when i should stay at the dock. But if i have customers on board it's a different game but when it's me and my pals we can tough it out done it many days before in 4-6's all day long. It just makes for a long slow ride home like last sunday it was great at first got 18 quick ones were working on my limit when all the sudden the wind started howling and the waves built to 4-6 in a hurry and flipped one of my big boards over and at that point i called it with customers lives in my hands and waves coming to the top of my transom time to go. So again great job george.oh by the way i can't find my twic card in my wallet anywhere ha ha ha ha.gotta get a new one already


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

haha way to go tony......

so what does mr het say about me???? you got me wondering now


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea just call me stupid is as stupid does.my wife's laughin at me too wondering how i lost it also when i never took it out of my wallett that i remember but who knows im getting old and the minds going fast. So it cost me another 60 bucks to get a replacement today but you gotta have it so just wasting more money like a rich oil baron or something.


----------



## FireMurph (Apr 16, 2007)

Great Catch Guy's!!:highfive:

You Guys make it look so easy!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------

